# chronographing cold bandsets



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

This is probably the most unscientific test ever performed lol! In the first test I guess the bands were already cold judging by the results of this round of testing. as a base in the first test I used squares and the result wsa about 156.7 fps. I warmed the basement to about 70 degrees and got 174 fps. after being outside for an hour in 19-25 degree weather(it warmed up a little during the test) I got 4 readings between 156-158 fps. Now, this is consistant with the tests with all the bands and the variables that may have affected the results besides the temps in the first test being 50-60 degrees are

-bands broken in better( the bandsets were new)

-better lights for the chronograph. I was able to get more consistant readings, in the first test id get a couple readings and call it good.

-I used a glove so I wasn't scared of handslap this time

-The slingshots are stored in the cold temp about 50-60 degrees and that's how I shot them in the first test. when I heated up the basement to 70 degrees I got about 18 fps better right off the bat first shot

So the results from this test are highly unscientific. The slingshots were put outside for an hour in freezing temps brought inside 1 by 1 and immediately chronographed. A lot of the results are better than the first test, so I will have to warm up the slingshots for the next round of testing to have any bearing if any. But I feel some information is better than no information, and the more testing that is done, it will be easier to inch my way to some sort of conclusion. from this experiment the only conclusion I could come to is that more testing is definitely needed. here are the results to take lightly, the first number is the low and the second number is the high in fps

-first round: 3/8" steel, bb shooter bandset from A+ tbg(203.5 fps), THIS ROUND: 3 READINGS-(212 fps, 216 fps, 224 fps)

-first round:3/8" steel, stock flippinout scout bands(207 fps), THIS ROUND:6 READINGS-(197-203 fps)

-first round:7/16 steel, Looped tubes performance catapult(208 fps) THIS ROUND:6 READINGS-(197-203 fps)

-first round:1/2" steel, Black squares 6mm(156.7 fps) 70 degree temp (174 fps) THIS ROUND 4 READINGS (156-158 fps)

-first round:1/2" steel, tapered gum rubber(181 fps) 70 degree temp(193 fps) THIS ROUND: 5 READINGS (187-200.8 fps)

-first round:1/2" steel, ultra power double bands A+ slingshots(231 fps)THIS ROUND: 5 readings (233-240 fps)

-first round:1/2" steel, single gold winner bands (200.8 fps) THIS ROUND: 6 READINGS(195-203 FPS) MOST BEING AT 200FPS

-first round:1/2" steel, Gamekeeper John tapered double bands (216 fps) THIS ROUND:3 READINGS-(217 fps, 217.6 fps, 219 fps)

-Last night:1/2"steel, Linatex 1/2" straight cuts(180-194 fps) THIS ROUND: 5 READINGS-(178-188 fps)

-first round:5/8" steel, Big tubes (154 fps) THIS ROUND: 2 READING 146-148 FPS

-first round:5/8" steel, Double 1 inch straight cuts tbg(182 fps) THIS ROUND:3 READINGS-(175 fps, 176 fps, 181 fps)


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

thanks very much for doing these tests.

a lot more scientific than i would have been able to carry out

it certainly shows a decrease in performance with temp decrease.

some of your bandsets are better than others which is interesting


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Well done buddy, really great information, thank you for it. It'll be great if you make a few more measurement, we would be very grateful. May the force be with you.

RK


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Awesome man, I'm loving the gum rubber myself lately


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I like gumrubber too. All I had was one bandset that simple shot gave me. Kind've a stiff draw but good snap. Excellent stuff for heavier projectiles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for sharing..I use Gum Rubber as well..I feel as long as you can stay close to 185pfs too 200fps your doing great...

with over 8 pound pull weight....You should be able to take small game......~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Dd you test Gamekeeper john old or new bandsets?


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Jacktrevelty- I ordered the gamekeeper slingshots this spring and got them 2 or 3 months later so I gues they are his newer bandsets. I think I would like his older ones better


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah they should be.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

If I remember He made a slight adjustment in his bands and pouch to match the old bandset. I went to dig up my band and still have a set of his old bands.

The way he tied his bands on a jig give surprisingly goid band life compared to what I normally tied unstretched at the pouch.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I use a jig also, it makes life easy especially if your going to make multiple bandsets. I think his new bandsets have smaller pouches also. I wish this pouch was just a little longer, but, Im not complaining, still holds 1/2" no problem

My jig I bought off of simpleshot at flippinout but it is so simple to make one. If you have some freetime you should give it a try, you wont go back


----------

